# Paph. Wössner Wolke - emersonii X hangianum



## ORG (May 25, 2009)

Here two very nice clones of
*Paphiopedilum Wössner Wolke*, 
the cross between _Paph. emersonii_ and _Paph. hangianum_.












Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Hera (May 25, 2009)

Very nice. Cool new possibilities!


----------



## Elena (May 25, 2009)

Nice and colourful. Cool staminode!


----------



## Candace (May 25, 2009)

I want!


----------



## toddybear (May 25, 2009)

Super colours!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Olaf. I wondered what this cross would look like. I bet the flower is huge.


----------



## Hien (May 25, 2009)

Quite interesting hybrid


----------



## NYEric (May 25, 2009)

Looks great! Is it also fragrant?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 25, 2009)

If fragrant, how is the fragrance? Nice and light like emersonii, or the heavy cloying scent reported of hangianum?


----------



## SlipperKing (May 25, 2009)

Nice combination! How long to mature from a seedling?


----------



## emydura (May 25, 2009)

They are both very beautiful.

David


----------



## JeanLux (May 26, 2009)

very, very nice!!! Jean


----------



## Faan (May 26, 2009)

I like the color combination in the first picture. 
Has anyone got any experience as to the cut flower capabilities of these flowers?


----------



## biothanasis (May 26, 2009)

Amazing both!!! The stami is superb!


----------



## mkline3 (May 26, 2009)

Wow! Great color!


----------



## goldenrose (May 26, 2009)

:clap: :drool: :clap: :drool:


----------



## CodPaph (May 27, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## likespaphs (May 28, 2009)

i feel like i've seen several Mem Larry Heuer that look a lot like that....
it is neat.


----------



## Kavanaru (May 28, 2009)

very nice hybrid... compared to hangianum, how fast/slow is this hybrid? hangianum seems to be quite slow Paph (for what I have read... and have not seen more than 2 or 3 plants)


----------



## ORG (May 28, 2009)

Dear Ramon,
the seedlings of _hangianum _grow slowlier than _vietnamense_. Some of the hybrids grow better and flower easier than the species, especially the crosses with Brachys and Parvis.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Kavanaru (May 28, 2009)

Hi Olaf, vielen dank!!  as per your experience, and I think you are one of the most experienced here with these hybrids... which would be the hangianum hybrids you would recommend based on ttheir fast growth and easiness to bloom? I ask, because I am tempted to try one or two hangianum hybrids, but am not very experienced with Paphies...


----------



## ORG (May 28, 2009)

Hallo Ramon,
the easiest hybrids of hangianum are the cross with _bellatulum _(_Paph_. Karl Ploberger), with Conco-bellatulum (_Paph_. Wössner Giant) and with x _fanaticum_ (_Paph_. Alois Handlbauer)

Best greetings 

Olaf


----------



## Kavanaru (May 29, 2009)

great... thanks a lot for input, Olaf!


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2009)

Yes, and thank you for torturing all of us here in the land of stupidity where these crosses are unavailable! :sob:


----------



## Kavanaru (May 29, 2009)

hey Eric, should I bring a couple of pictures with me? oke:


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2009)

Wow, evidently sadism is 'in' again in Europe!


----------



## Kavanaru (May 29, 2009)

again? it has always been here


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2009)

Are you online on the airplane? BTW, the old Marquis spent most of his time in jail!


----------



## P-chan (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh, I like the yellow pouch with the pink petals! That's fantastic!


----------



## ORG (Sep 21, 2009)

Here 2 other clones of
*Paphiopedilum Wössner Wolke*
_emersonii _X _hangianum_












I miss only the fragrance.
I found these clones in the nursery near my home in Unterwössen

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Hera (Sep 21, 2009)

Ah, I'm in love!


----------

